# Advice for New Remote Coder



## jedcoder17 (May 8, 2015)

Hi all,

Was wondering if those of you who have had remote jobs could offer any advice.. I just picked up a part time job to code from home. I will be doing this on top of my other on site coding job. Do you guys have any advice go give to someone for their first time coding from home? ( time management, focus, etc) I will be getting paid per chart and hope I can smoothly transition into this position. Also any insight on purchasing materials such as coding books? Are the best deals on this website? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lauriemma (May 11, 2015)

I used to code remotely and was pretty successful at it. I also have attended online college courses and succeeded there as well. The best advice I can give you is to schedule your work time and STICK TO YOUR SCHEDULE. Do not put it off. Give yourself extra time in the beginning until you know what your speed/flow will be and to settle into a routine. I also was able to have (and was required because of HIPAA) to have a separate area (office) to do my work. I set it up similarly to how my work area at a go-to job would be and used it only for that. I would have background music on like I would at work. I also made it clear to my kids that when I was working I was working and not to be interrupted unless someone was bleeding to death or the house was on fire. 

So, set your schedule and stick to it and you should be fine! Best of luck to you!


----------



## sat672@gmail.com (May 11, 2015)

*Work from home*

Hi, I have been coding and billing for a medium size Medical practice for more than a year. I am looking for a additional job on which I could work from home at my own time. Anyone looking for part time remote coder or biller may contact at my email sat672@gmail.com.


----------



## tellison2 (May 20, 2015)

*Work From Home*

I too have been trying to figure out how I am going to persue this as a full time position working from home.  I've been in the medical field since 2003 and I will be taking the CPC-H exam in October since the dates keep being pushed back.  So since I have experience in billing(HCFA- UB 92's) CPT and ICD 9 and EMR where should I start to look? Because from all the positions I've seen, you need to have at least 2-3 years as a coder?


----------



## jedcoder17 (Jun 29, 2015)

tellison2 said:


> I too have been trying to figure out how I am going to persue this as a full time position working from home.  I've been in the medical field since 2003 and I will be taking the CPC-H exam in October since the dates keep being pushed back.  So since I have experience in billing(HCFA- UB 92's) CPT and ICD 9 and EMR where should I start to look? Because from all the positions I've seen, you need to have at least 2-3 years as a coder?



I have 5 years experience as of this spring.  That is was made me take the leap since I knew my experience was significant enough.  I just started looking EVERYWHERE, including Craigslist. Also job posting sites such as indeed, monster, careerbuilder.  You would be surprised how many positions there are listed for remote coders.  Even if you have to start part time and eventually work your way up.  But with this job so far, the more I do the more work I get loaded into my workload, so it is what you make of it. Good luck to you!


----------



## jedcoder17 (Jun 29, 2015)

Lauriemma said:


> I used to code remotely and was pretty successful at it. I also have attended online college courses and succeeded there as well. The best advice I can give you is to schedule your work time and STICK TO YOUR SCHEDULE. Do not put it off. Give yourself extra time in the beginning until you know what your speed/flow will be and to settle into a routine. I also was able to have (and was required because of HIPAA) to have a separate area (office) to do my work. I set it up similarly to how my work area at a go-to job would be and used it only for that. I would have background music on like I would at work. I also made it clear to my kids that when I was working I was working and not to be interrupted unless someone was bleeding to death or the house was on fire.
> 
> So, set your schedule and stick to it and you should be fine! Best of luck to you!



Thank you for your advice, you are absolutely correct!


----------

